

Ask HN: Looking for an accounting app with a descent SDK - wjoshchang

Hello.  I am looking for an accounting application for a startup where I work.  We bill based on usage data (stored in our own DB and we use Ruby on Rails) so we need to (1) push the usage data into the accounting app (2) auto-generate billing/invoice through the accounting app.  Any suggestions will be appreciated :)<p>- Josh
======
run4yourlives
<http://searchyc.com/accounting+app>

